# slugs



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do rifled slugs gain or lose anything by being shot through a rifled barrel?

and

What is the max choke that buckshot can be shot through safely?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes and full choke.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

from my experience rifled slugs shoot the best through a smooth bore barrel with a constriction of imp. cyl. i shot rifled slugs through a rifled barrel once and they were hitting all over the target.

i'm not sure about the buck shot


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I thought you were not supposed to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel. I heard that the rifled slugs can catch on the rifling in the barrel and screw the slug and the barrel up. I shoot a rifled barrel shotgun and this is what I always thought.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i was thinking that the rifling wouldnt match between the two, and you would end up sending a peice of swiss cheese downrange.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I just read that the cuts in a "rifled" slug dont spin it in flight, its only to allow that it can be shot down any choke, is this true?

"They can be fired in choke constrictions from cylinder bore through ultra full, but seem to function best in choke constrictions of modified or less. "
http://www.chuckhawks.com/slug_guns_kansas.htm


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't know where you read that but i can't imagine that to be true. why would they rifles with rifled barrels then. :huh:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It is true at least partially. The rifling is also an attempt to get the slug to spin and thus be more stable and less likely to tumble or wobble. The same principle as a football


----------

